# New Casino!



## Andry2020 (Jan 17, 2020)

Hello everybody!
My name is Andry. I am an official representative of the freshest online casino brand that will become available in a few weeks from now. To make it more interesting, we will reveal the brand name on the day of release!
We work with all the best game providers that we personally adore: NetEnt, Microgaming, Amatic, Yggdrasil, EGT, Booongo, Pragmatic Play, Endorphina and others.
We are offering different payment methods, including cryptocurrency, for depositing and withdrawing funds, so you can choose the one that is most convenient for you!

We promise:
1. Fast payouts of your winnings without delays and other bullshit
2. Skilled customer support speaking several languages
3. Multiple VIP priviliges: a personal manager, special gifts and increased cash back, private tournaments and events, and much more
4. An atmosphere of openness and trust
5. And, of course, more than 1500 best slot machines, roulettes, games with Live Dealers and the hottest new releases every day!

The casino will start accepting players in February. We are doing our best to get everything prepared, so you can have a nice time with us.
Besides, we are a socially responsible company. Playing in our online casino, you contribute to such charitable foundations as Doctors Without Borders, WWF and others. So by playing on our website, you also help those in need!
We are always open for your feedback, suggestions and complaints - we promise to take care of them instantly, so you can feel satisfied and relaxed.
And now the fun part:
We are offering a welcome bonus pack up to $1100 on your first deposits + 200 free spins for active players.
Want more? Join our closed community of the first players.
Send me your email via PM (support@nwent.pro) or join our telegram channel https://t.me/gsplayers1 and on the day of release you will receive an invitation letter from us with a promo code for exclusive additional 50 Free Spins! See you soon, and May The Luck Be With You!


----------



## Andry2020 (Mar 3, 2020)

Hello! We are pleased to inform you that we have launched and have already started greetning the first players! We are proud to present our casino - GreenSpin.Bet!

We tried to make our casino the most modern, friendly and transparent in relation to you, to our players. Our goal is to create a place for you to spend your free-time with comfort, and most importantly - to make it bright and accessible to everyone. We are sure that we succeeded!

We invite you to GreenSpin.Bet ! We will meet every new player with generous bonuses, and licensed gaming software and instant processing of payment transactions will help you to get a bunch of emotions and impressions from your leisure time.
Our loyalty program is designed for every player, doesn’t matter how active you are. However, the more activity from you, the more bonuses!
Celebrating our long-awaited official launch, we are giving away $10 bonus on your first deposit! Get it right now! You can pick one of two welcome bonuses on your choice.
Promotion code:: GREENBONUS
(Valid after activation: 5 days. Available until 09/03/2020)
http://bit.ly/38dHzis

Hurry up, follow the link and check it out! Invite your friends to play, and also do not forget to subscribe to our official social networks. There you can get even more bonuses and gifts, and you will also be one of the first to know all the news!

Enjoy the game!

PS: I will visit this forum regularly to answer all your questions, as well as share new events at GreenSpin.Bet casino.


----------



## Andry2020 (Mar 6, 2020)

An erotic couple is streaming on GreenSpin.bet casino, right in our stream studio! They are giving away $300! Get your first deposit bonus of $1100 + 200 Free Spins and win gifts from the streamers!
The stream starts at 17.00 UTC today! (so soon!)
Watch stream here: http://bit.ly/2TWpGQj 
Online casino with $1100 + 200 FS for the first deposits: http://bit.ly/2vNtKKv


----------



## dimas24 (Apr 23, 2020)

thanks! i love gambling


----------



## encoupejas (Jul 7, 2020)

You offer very interesting conditions. I like it!


----------



## SpotA (Jul 8, 2020)

I think your idea will be a success because I can see how interesting it is


----------



## PeterM (Jul 10, 2020)

I think your idea will be a success because I can see how interesting it is. Last year I met a guy who runs an online casino like . I often gamble here because it is a very convenient place to gain experience and learn more about poker, roulette and slot machines. This guy told me how his business started and I now see the similarity of your ideas, so I wish you success and believe that you will be able to develop your idea as well as the guy from my favorite online casino did


----------



## JanLewisfD (Aug 3, 2020)

Awesome


----------



## omanley20 (Aug 23, 2020)

Andry2020 said:


> Hello everybody!
> My name is Andry. I am an official representative of the freshest online casino brand that will become available in a few weeks from now. To make it more interesting, we will reveal the brand name on the day of release!
> We work with all the best game providers that we personally adore: NetEnt, Microgaming, Amatic, Yggdrasil, EGT, Booongo, Pragmatic Play, Endorphina and others.
> We are offering different payment methods, including cryptocurrency, for depositing and withdrawing funds, so you can choose the one that is most convenient for you!
> ...


I love online casino!


----------



## omanley20 (Aug 26, 2020)

Andry2020 said:


> Hello everybody!
> My name is Andry. I am an official representative of the freshest online casino brand that will become available in a few weeks from now. To make it more interesting, we will reveal the brand name on the day of release!
> We work with all the best game providers that we personally adore: NetEnt, Microgaming, Amatic, Yggdrasil, EGT, Booongo, Pragmatic Play, Endorphina and others.
> We are offering different payment methods, including cryptocurrency, for depositing and withdrawing funds, so you can choose the one that is most convenient for you!
> ...


Hey, this is a great casino!


----------



## omanley20 (Aug 27, 2020)

I played a little bit at this casino. In General, I will say that I liked it. I'm a new player in the casino. I started playing about a month ago. Now I try to gain more experience and try different casinos to know where to play best in the future. At the beginning of my gambling journey, my more-experienced friends recommended me to an online casino enter here to see it. That's where I won my first money. I first played slots with a small Deposit, as I had a very small budget. But I managed to raise it because luck was clearly on my side at the time.


----------



## erdis05 (Oct 12, 2020)

I played too, i like it


----------



## Logan (Oct 13, 2020)

is it really good as you say ?


----------



## MadeleineTD (Apr 21, 2021)

Excellent platform. I assure you! Anyone who wants to can try because they are sincere, the winnings always get them exactly as much as they need, the commission is very small, and they have very good conditions. For those who love gambling, this is a very optimal option.


----------



## york (Apr 22, 2021)

An interesting option. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## MadeleineTD (Apr 26, 2021)

MadeleineTD said:


> Excellent platform. I assure you! Anyone who wants to can try because they are sincere, the winnings always get them exactly as much as they need, the commission is very small, and they have very good conditions. For those who love gambling, this is a very optimal option.


Excellent platform. I assure you! Anyone who wants to can try because they are sincere, the winnings always get them exactly as much as they need, the commission is very small, and they have very good conditions. For those who love gambling, this is a very optimal option. I used to use the casino malaysia platform. But still this app is much better and much more optimized, offering a complex variety of games. But I still use casino malaysia because blackjack, as it is, is not anywhere else. The most successful game for this app, I can say, is blackjack.


----------



## york (Apr 27, 2021)

MadeleineTD said:


> Excellent platform. I assure you! Anyone who wants to can try because they are sincere, the winnings always get them exactly as much as they need, the commission is very small, and they have very good conditions. For those who love gambling, this is a very optimal option. I used to use the casino malaysia platform. But still this app is much better and much more optimized, offering a complex variety of games. But I still use casino malaysia because blackjack, as it is, is not anywhere else. The most successful game for this app, I can say, is blackjack.


It pleases me, as soon as I find the time I will definitely appreciate it. Thanks again!


----------

